# 120 Korelle



## Mitica100 (May 10, 2005)

Remember this puppy?





​Well, so happens that the shutter went frozen on me during the cleaning of the camera!  layball:  Needless to say, I decided to restore the little bugger, so I took it apart completely, gave a good shine to its leather, removed rust from all over the camera and repainted with black lacquer. The shutter has come apart as well but I needed to disassemble the shutter and aperture blades, since there was a little pin that came lose and was jamming the shutter. I had to reattach it to its shutter blade, man, that was hard!!!

Tomorrow is reassembling time, I hope it won't take me forever...  I think the shutter (which I already cleaned) will be back in use once I place all leaves in there.

This is fun...  

I might have another beauty comin' soon to me:​



A Certo Dollina 35mm RF​


----------



## terri (May 10, 2005)

Coolie!!    :thumbup:   The Certo looks like fun!   Dontcha love those old camera cases with the dry-rotted straps...?     I must have a dozen of them!

Well....?   How'd the surgery go on the other folder?


----------



## ksmattfish (May 10, 2005)

I love the DOF chart on the back.  You'll never see that handy info on the back of a DSLR.


----------



## tr0gd0o0r (May 10, 2005)

> I love the DOF chart on the back. You'll never see that handy info on the back of a DSLR.



well wehre would you put the LCD???


----------



## Mitica100 (May 11, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> Coolie!! :thumbup: The Certo looks like fun! Dontcha love those old camera cases with the dry-rotted straps...?  I must have a dozen of them!
> 
> Well....? How'd the surgery go on the other folder?


 
Well, good news. The pin has been glued back and now I need to set the aperture and the shutter blades inside the shutter assembly and that takes a lot of patience. Didn't have the time to finish today, won't either tomorrow but come Thursday... I'll see how it goes.  The rest of the camera is coming along very nicely.

The Certo is a sweet little RF and I plan to revamp it a little. It'll be a looker and a half and hang in my collection of German cameras.


----------



## ferny (May 16, 2005)

You must have massive balls. I have a srt101 which needs fixing. I get as far as taking the top plate off and then see all of the gubbins and the lack of the bit which needs fixing (it's tucked away where I can't get to it at the moment) and start babbling like a little girl. Granted, it's a different camera all together. But still... massive spuds.

Glad it all appears to be going well.


----------



## Mitica100 (May 16, 2005)

Ferny, I'm curious what's wrong with the srt101. Shutter jammed?  I found that if I take the bottom plate of and expose the mechanism and after that drop some Ronsonol (or Naphta) and then blow hard, some of the dirt that accumulates in there gets cleared and the camera starts working again. Also, a drop or two of the same atop the shutter button works wonders. Give it a try, what have you got to lose?


----------



## ferny (May 16, 2005)

Someone dropped it before it came into my hands. Most things seem to work, but the mirror is fecked. It's not straight and gets stuck. If I force the mirror to stay up it'd work fine. That comes with obvious problems. It was only £6 and I got it so that I can rob it of parts if my working 101 or 303 break. I don't _think_ you can get to anything through the bottom plate. I had that off once and can't remember anything of interest there. All the workings seem to be in the centre of the camera and to get there I think you need to remove other bits. I've not played with it much, just had a few quick noses.


----------



## Mitica100 (May 18, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> Someone dropped it before it came into my hands. Most things seem to work, but the mirror is fecked. It's not straight and gets stuck. If I force the mirror to stay up it'd work fine. That comes with obvious problems. It was only £6 and I got it so that I can rob it of parts if my working 101 or 303 break. I don't _think_ you can get to anything through the bottom plate. I had that off once and can't remember anything of interest there. All the workings seem to be in the centre of the camera and to get there I think you need to remove other bits. I've not played with it much, just had a few quick noses.


 
Ferny, here's a link where you can d'load the SRT 101 exploded view. It might peak your interest in trying to fix it.   

http://www.kyphoto.com/classics/repairmanuals.html


----------



## ferny (May 18, 2005)

Thanks for that! The only thing I had been able to find was this.

http://home.pcisys.net/~rlsnpjs/minolta/removing srt covers.html


----------



## ferny (May 18, 2005)

I had a play, it did help. But it's missing a step. It took me a little while to figure out why the bit I wanted to take out refused to move. Then I took a closer look at the diagrams and in one it has the pentaprism, in the next it doesn't. There isn't a diagram showing you how to take it off. I think I can see how to. But with so many wires a springs I don't wan to chance it. I'm searching for more info as I type.

edit 

Found some info. Turns out I've got to unsolder wires. A job for another day. I haven't got the time at the moment.


----------



## Mitica100 (May 24, 2005)

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> Well, good news. The pin has been glued back and now I need to set the aperture and the shutter blades inside the shutter assembly and that takes a lot of patience.


 
I tried... then I tried again... and again...  My patience ran thin after an hour of futile tries. :lmao: 

Sooo... I built a contraption that holds down the aperture blades with the help of a vacuum cleaner. Much easier job!!!

I'll let you know ya'll how's coming along...


----------



## terri (May 24, 2005)

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> I tried... then I tried again... and again...  My patience ran thin after an hour of futile tries. :lmao:
> 
> *Sooo... I built a contraption that holds down the aperture blades with the help of a vacuum cleaner. Much easier job!!!*
> I'll let you know ya'll how's coming along...


You know, you just might give Matt Needham a run for the money for the title I have imposed on him: the Pilgrim.    :mrgreen:  I love how some of you guys can  improvise solutions with stuff from around the house.   That's the good old fashioned American way!    :thumbup:


----------



## Mitica100 (May 24, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> You know, you just might give Matt Needham a run for the money for the title I have imposed on him: the Pilgrim. :mrgreen: I love how some of you guys can improvise solutions with stuff from around the house. That's the good old fashioned American way! :thumbup:


 
I wouldn't spend the $$ on a blade resetting tool anyway. I like to improvise...:lmao: 

But, that being said, wife's pretty annoyed that one of the vacuum cleaners now is being used as a blade resetting tool component. :mrgreen:


----------



## terri (May 24, 2005)

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> I wouldn't spend the $$ on a blade resetting tool anyway. I like to improvise...:lmao:
> 
> But, that being said, wife's pretty annoyed that one of the vacuum cleaners now is being used as a blade resetting tool component. :mrgreen:


Oh, my...an unfortunate side effect of being so innovative....call it collateral damage.


----------



## Mitica100 (May 24, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> Oh, my...an unfortunate side effect of being so innovative....call it collateral damage.


 

Yes, it is. But tonight is CDC night, or Collateral Damage Control. Nice dinner somewhere (a great little Italian bistro around the corner) and I'm sure she won't mind me using the little vacuum as a tool. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## terri (May 24, 2005)

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> Yes, it is. But tonight is CDC night, or Collateral Damage Control. Nice dinner somewhere (a great little Italian bistro around the corner) and I'm sure she won't mind me using the little vacuum as a tool. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


See, I knew you were smart.     If the "but I'm a Pilgrim, an American innovator" line isn't working, a nice bottle of red and some pasta will win me over every time.   Good for you!   

(now I'm hungry)


----------

